# Abandoned factory



## edgilbertson (Jan 25, 2015)

The visit to an abandoned factory was a new experience for me, but thoroughly enjoyed myself. Went to get some photos for a friends up-coming clothing line and managed to get quite a few that he was really pleased with.
DSC_0051 by ed_gilbertson, on Flickr

DSC_0053-2 by ed_gilbertson, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by ed_gilbertson, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by ed_gilbertson, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by ed_gilbertson, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you for trying, but can you make sure you select the 1024 size pictures please. I'm not clicking on each one to see what it is.


----------



## Steve18021991 (Jan 30, 2015)

cool place where was it ?


----------

